# DIY store in Pombal selling stair cases



## p9cbs (Jul 14, 2015)

Good evening,
I have heard there is a DIY store in Pombal which has a good display of staircases. We tried to find it when visiting last weekend but got lost and eventually gave up!!! Does anyone happen to know the name of the store or possibly the website if they have one. Maybe you know of another store that sells interior staircases - we looked in LM in Coimbra but not much of a selection in there (not sure if I am allowed to mention the store or not). We are based near Tomar but are prepared to travel 
Thanks for any ideas.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

There's one on the industrial zone in Ansiao.


----------



## p9cbs (Jul 14, 2015)

Do you happen to know the name of the store in Ansiao - back in the UK now so having to view via the internet.
Thanks, Claire


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Claire

Sorry...... no idea of the name but might be going that way soon & will try to look for you but others here might be able to look sooner for you.


----------



## Mattskii (Oct 28, 2009)

p9cbs said:


> Do you happen to know the name of the store in Ansiao - back in the UK now so having to view via the internet.
> Thanks, Claire


Found it on Google maps for you


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

That's the one. 

IIRC, you can see it easily from the IC8


----------



## p9cbs (Jul 14, 2015)

Thanks so much guys - you are stars x


----------

